# Fritz!Box 7141 extrene 2.5" Festplatte



## ne0hype (30. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hab schon etwas länger eine Fritz!Box 7141, diese ist auf der neusen Firmware. Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen eine WD 2.5" Passport Festplatte gekauft.
Ein Drucker erkennt die FritzBox ohne Probleme, aber leider erkennt sie die externe Festplatte nicht. Kann es daran liegen das keine Treiber auf der Box dafür vorliegen? Oder liegt es daran das die Festplatte auf NTFS formatiert ist? Bringt es dann was die Platte zu partitionieren und ein Teil in NTFS und den anderen in FAT32?

Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschälge?

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Oktober 2007)

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_Fon_WLAN_7141.pdf

Laut Gebrauchsanweisung wird nur FAT und FAT32 unterstützt. Also kein NTFS.

Wenn du einen Teil in FAT32, den anderen in NTFS erkennt die Fritzbox halt nur den FAT32 Teil.


----------

